# Diablo ohne CD spielen



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (4. August 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich hab (wieder mal^^) Diablo 2 rausgekramt und installiert. Hab auch logischerweiser den aktuellen Patch runtergeladen und installiert. Lt. der Beschreibung kann man mit dem Patch 1.12a ohne CD spielen, aber irgendwie klappt das nicht ohne CD. Muss man das irgendwie einstellen?

Mit freundlichen grüßen

OdinsSohn


----------



## Schnuppel (4. August 2008)

mmm..... ist bei mir genauso.

Warscheinlich geht das nur mit Diablo 2 ohne das Add-On.

Aber wer spielt denn noch Dia2 Classic ??


----------



## Yiraja (4. August 2008)

also ich habs gerad ma getestet ich kann das au net ohne cd spielen wie gerad gesagt gilt das wahrscheinlich wirklich nur für d2 classis ^^


----------



## Somos (4. August 2008)

Du musst nur die ganzen video und sound .mpq dateien von der diablo 2 cd in den Ordner kopieren, dann brauchste keine cd mehr.


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (4. August 2008)

Ich^^

War zu geizig das Spiel gleich im Paket mit LoD zu kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yiraja (4. August 2008)

goil es gibt classic spieler ^^ wolln wa uns ma ingame treffen mein acc lautet sith[ritter] ^^


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (4. August 2008)

Ja mal schauen, ich hab von D2 keine Ahnung... Es liegt bei mir schon seid nem Jahr oder so rum, kam aber noch nicht dazu.


----------



## angrydope (4. August 2008)

@odins...

aber hauptsache mal was sagen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



reicht auch ein 0815 image von der cd zu ziehen und zu emulieren (ich hab 2x d2+lod original, also nix gebrannt oder so ein kram=)
alternativ soll das mit dem mpq datein auch funktionieren, wie oben beschrieben ;-)


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (4. August 2008)

angrydope schrieb:


> @odins...
> 
> aber hauptsache mal was sagen?
> 
> ...



Weiß grad nicht genau, was du mir damit sagen möchtest.


----------



## Malyce (4. August 2008)

wie oben beschrieben müssen ein paar Daten von der CD mit ins Verzeichniss kopiert werden. Auf der Offiziellen Blizz Seite ist ne Anleitung wie man das machen muss. Ich habe D2 + LoD Full installiert mit allem Schnickschnack und drumherum. Nach dem Patch konnte ich das Game ohne CD spielen.

Also ergo die Daten von CD ziehen, oder neu installieren und diesmal Full mit allen Video-Dateien.


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (4. August 2008)

So, jetzt klappts. Danke an alle, gn8!


----------



## OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm (10. September 2009)

Hallo Leute!

Ich wollte nicht noch einen Thread eröffnen, deswegen frage ich hier noch mal etwas nach. Diesmal gehts um Diablo 1. Kann man denn das auch ohne Cd spielen? Hab das heute gekauft, aber beim spielen läuft permanent das Cd-Laufwerk, echt nerfig. Im Internet gibt es einen Tipp, die .mpq (oder so) Dateien in den Ordner zu kopieren (wie bei DII), das hat leider nicht geholfen. Und mit Image-Kram kenn ich mich nicht aus... Mein Nero kann zwar Images erstellen, aber ich hab in meiner super Bundle light Version keinen Imagedriver...

Das wars soweit, hoffentlich könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen

Lg
OdinsSohn


----------



## elnerda (19. September 2009)

also um Lod ohne cd spielen zu können eifnach von der bnet seite runterladen


----------



## Davatar (1. Oktober 2009)

OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich wollte nicht noch einen Thread eröffnen, deswegen frage ich hier noch mal etwas nach. Diesmal gehts um Diablo 1. Kann man denn das auch ohne Cd spielen? Hab das heute gekauft, aber beim spielen läuft permanent das Cd-Laufwerk, echt nerfig. Im Internet gibt es einen Tipp, die .mpq (oder so) Dateien in den Ordner zu kopieren (wie bei DII), das hat leider nicht geholfen. Und mit Image-Kram kenn ich mich nicht aus... Mein Nero kann zwar Images erstellen, aber ich hab in meiner super Bundle light Version keinen Imagedriver...
> 
> ...


Hast Du die aktuellste Version vom Battle.Net runtergeladen? Eventuell musst Du erst mal nen Patch runterladen um überhaupt erst ins Battle.Net zu kommen. Sollte das mit dem Kopieren der .mpq-Dateien dann immernoch nicht funktionieren, machs wie ich: erstell Dir einfach ein Image und mounte es mit Clone-CD oder was Ähnlichem. Dann hört das permanente Laden auf und vor allem auch das Ruckeln, das dadurch entsteht.


----------



## Sulli (10. Oktober 2009)

OdinsSohn-IE-Nethersturm schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> Ich wollte nicht noch einen Thread eröffnen, deswegen frage ich hier noch mal etwas nach. Diesmal gehts um Diablo 1. Kann man denn das auch ohne Cd spielen? Hab das heute gekauft, aber beim spielen läuft permanent das Cd-Laufwerk, echt nerfig. Im Internet gibt es einen Tipp, die .mpq (oder so) Dateien in den Ordner zu kopieren (wie bei DII), das hat leider nicht geholfen. Und mit Image-Kram kenn ich mich nicht aus... Mein Nero kann zwar Images erstellen, aber ich hab in meiner super Bundle light Version keinen Imagedriver...
> 
> ...


Für Dia1:
Endweder gehst auf :http://www.megagames.com/cracks/html/c31055_0.htm ( Ist soweit  Vierenfrei . naja sicher kann man sich auf keiner Seite sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und holst dir das NoCd tool oder du benutzt Alcohol zum simulieren .. soll besser gehen als mit Nero


----------

